# North Wales - old house looking a little sorry & more



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 11, 2009)

Took these a couple of years ago when me n the missus went to North wales to stay with friends for a few days.

Found this house just up the road and had to explore:


















It was unfortunatly completly empty though:



































































That evening on a a walk, we also discovered this house looking rather sorry:






















A nice view from the kitchen always makes a difference


----------



## jezamon (Oct 12, 2009)

wonderful  that kitchen window view is amazing!


----------



## djrich (Oct 12, 2009)

Fantastic looking place this, great pics!


----------



## Mole Man (Oct 12, 2009)

Great looking place, I’ve all ways wanted to get a butler sink like the one in the kitchen.

Very good pictures too.


----------



## bricoleur (Oct 13, 2009)

Stunning! Wish I had the funds to return them to inhabitable.


----------



## manof2worlds (Oct 13, 2009)

What an amazing place!!!

Reminds me of a derelict farmhouse local to me. Untouched by kids, chavs and pikeys, just simple natural decay.

Great set of pics dude, nice one.

mo2w


----------



## Misstee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

Love that fireplacce in pic 5 - my Nan used to have one like that years ago - jacket spuds and scones were lovely...!

Agree with Manof2worlds, it's lovely to see a place that's been taken over by nature as opposed to the usual wreckers.

Nice pics. Definitely a doer-up-er.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys, I love it when you just stumble across a place unexpected, such a treat!!


----------



## dannyjamesharris (Dec 23, 2009)

J_a_t_33 said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys, I love it when you just stumble across a place unexpected, such a treat!!



Goes to show that you should always be with a camera! - we saw a small house in a very bad state on Mountnessing Road, Essex but did not have camera to hand, we will retyurn in the better weather and take some pictures to share with you all.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 23, 2009)

Fabulous finds there, J_a_t. Love the mexican wave of a roof on the second one.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Dec 26, 2009)

dannyjamesharris said:


> Goes to show that you should always be with a camera! - we saw a small house in a very bad state on Mountnessing Road, Essex but did not have camera to hand, we will retyurn in the better weather and take some pictures to share with you all.



Completely agree, I don't go anywhere without mine, even work 

Thanks again


----------

